# How long did it take for you guys to get use to the car/power?



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Just curious guys cuz I've only had the car for a week now and havent had much chance to test it out due to the weather here in IL. Keep in mind I came from a 04 celica with 140hp and FWD, just wondering when did you guys get a chance to really know the car and handle its power??


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

joey, get a beater for the winter. Take your GTO out on a nice day to a parking lot, powerslide, drift, burnout, lock up the brakes. It's not the right time of year in IL to get used to the power of the goat. Once you get used to controling the hp and torque, its a realy fun car to drive year round.


----------



## bchguy111 (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, I took it easy on the test drive. I tested the power the night I bought my car. I entered the onramp to the freeway right after leaving the dealership and before I knew it I was going 110 in 3rd. I was like DAMN!!! I couldn't believe how fast and easy it was to reach that speed. I LOVE MY GTO!!! I love testing the power when its safe and I don't risk getting a ticket. :rofl:


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

*I got a handle test driving with the salesman...*

Smoking the tires out of the dealers lot:cool 
I learn to drive when RWD was all you could drive. FWD is for appliances, RWD moves cars. Go light on the pedal. Think of 400 hp as karate, use restraint or you will kill someone. Just because you have 400 hp doesn't mean you have to use them all, light pressure on the gas will move the car. Roll onto the pedal easy. 
My weekend car is much faster, so the GTO is like being detuned.


----------



## bchguy111 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey 242379. What's the weekend car?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Man, I hope he dosnt say mustang.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

An old Buick


----------



## bayside blue (Dec 21, 2006)

he said his weekend car is faster. it cant be a mustang


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

bayside blue said:


> he said his weekend car is faster. it cant be a mustang


I dont know, go on any mustang forum those are the, fastest, chick magnet, eating GTOs for breakfast, cars on the planet.
Nice buick though.:cheers


----------



## bayside blue (Dec 21, 2006)

a stock gto vs a stock mustang is no competition.
even a ls1 gto is not fair to a mustang gt 
IF they are modified then there could be problems.
I am on mustangforums.com I might be buying a 05 gt convertable
and if i can strike it rich ill get both. one for me and one for my girlfriend to drive


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Your sarcasm meter is broken. I havent came across a mustang that can keep up. The only mustang I even like is Hildalgo.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

bayside blue said:


> he said his weekend car is faster. it cant be a mustang


I think that your forgetting the fact that there is more than just 1 year of mustang and they definatly arn't all stock... Even I have to admit some can move


----------



## bayside blue (Dec 21, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Your sarcasm meter is broken. I havent came across a mustang that can keep up. The only mustang I even like is Hildalgo.


im not saying the gto is slow im saying the mustang is slow. my friend has a 03 cobra and when i had my 04 gto i could beat him without trying. but i also had a sts kit and am alot better driver then him.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Of course, but there are festivas that run 10 sec. cobras arnt bad, shelbys arnt bad. But still over rated, under powered, over PRICED crap.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

bayside blue said:


> im not saying the gto is slow im saying the mustang is slow. my friend has a 03 cobra and when i had my 04 gto i could beat him without trying. but i also had a sts kit and am alot better driver then him.


How do you like the STS?


----------



## bayside blue (Dec 21, 2006)

Silver Bullet said:


> I think that your forgetting the fact that there is more than just 1 year of mustang and they definatly arn't all stock... Even I have to admit some can move


and i was only refering to stock cars. i even said if they were modified then its a diffrent story.


----------



## bayside blue (Dec 21, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> How do you like the STS?


it was loads of fun. but i didnt like the fact of it being right behind the bumper. i lost my gto in the winter due to a truck sliding and rear ending me. its the reason i want another gto. but i want to go S/C this time if i get one.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I like looking at the car mag's stats when they stack up a gm against an import. The GM car loses like 9 times out of 10. If you look at the bottom of the page, it gives you a price as tested. the GM is pretty much right on, but the competetor is like five ten grand over priced. fishy.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Seems to me the supercharger is more street/DD usable.


----------



## bayside blue (Dec 21, 2006)

i got my 04 in sep of 05 yellow, with black interior, manual, nothing fancy as for options but i went for a test drive on a perfectly sunny day and made the comitment the next day got it with the sts kit already on it for only $22k. in jan of 06 i had the accident and took the insurance money and put it into a business then i was given a 01 eclipse gt and have been beating on it every day since


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

You need to get yerself a goat mate.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Seems like the gota is def not a winter car! Well I am hoping it will get warm soon so I can do some testing out.

I do wish summer was here already so I can get this car going if you know what I mean. I notice that I have to be extremly careful with this car in the winter and the cold.


----------



## bayside blue (Dec 21, 2006)

ya just whatever you do dont piss off the traction control. make it your friend. your best friend. and if your real best friend gets jelous tell him/her its for the safety of you and others.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

nothing fancy as far as options? what options do these cars come with? two different sets of wheels, appearance package and two different trannies right? well 04 had spoiler delete though right? what other options?


----------

